# Inter County Team Championship



## full_throttle (Nov 29, 2012)

Following on from the 'foum match up' thread, madaadey and myself have decided to open this thread on here.

Looking for county teams of 4 players, playing 18 holes stokeplay (best3 to count) followed by 18 holes 4BBB.

I have a previsional booking at www.coventrygolf.co.uk on Friday 28th June 2013



ARRIVAL:   9.00am Coffee & Bacon Roll, on arrival. 

LUNCH:   A light lunch of soup and baguette at approximately     12.15pm 

DINNER:   A two course set dinner, at approximately 7.15pm to consist of:  Homemade Beef & Guinness Pie served with a selection of vegetables and potatoes  Homemade apple pie served with cream or custard 


The above was timed for 9 holes in the morning, so obviously the lunch time moves accordingly.

Â£71.50 or substitute the two course dinner for a thee course with pate or melon as a starter for Â£73.50.

If your interested post your county.


----------



## quinn (Nov 29, 2012)

warwickshire for me. Thats a great deal rob.Finham will be in great nick in june.open qualifying venue


----------



## louise_a (Nov 29, 2012)

anyone up for a Lancashire or Greater Manchester team?


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

quinn said:



			warwickshire for me. Thats a great deal rob.Finham will be in great nick in june.open qualifying venue
		
Click to expand...

Warwickshire for me also.


Quinn
Fish


----------



## quinn (Nov 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			Warwickshire for me also.


Quinn
Fish
		
Click to expand...

   warickshire sounds better than west midlands mate.everyone would think wer,e BRUMMIES.


----------



## rickg (Nov 29, 2012)

Herts for me please


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 29, 2012)

Team Berkshire for me please.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2012)

Team Berks for me


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

the Shire of Hertford for me plz


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 29, 2012)

Surrey swinger right here,


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2012)

Bucks for me


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 29, 2012)

Cambridgeshire (though 'tis also hight Huntingdonshire by some in these parts)


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry Rob but I will be in Spain. Shame as I am sure Yorkshire, Oxfordshire, Berkshire, Surrey, Hampshire and Jersey would have been fighting over me to play for them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2012)

I won't put my name forward as it would be another day off work and I've got loads on next year.

However, top shout fullthrottle, marvellous idea.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 30, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I won't put my name forward as it would be another day off and I've got loads on next year.

However, top shout fullthrottle, marvellous idea.
		
Click to expand...

 :thup:








same here im afraid, more as that week as i am already booked in at Moor Allerton Ganton and Alwoodey HID is not going to be impressed with that let alone adding another day in. Sorry and hope it works well.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 30, 2012)

*Avon*
*Bedfordshire*
*Berkshire*
*Buckinghamshire*
*Cambridgeshire*
*Cheshire*
*Cleveland*
*Cornwall*
*Cumbria*
*Derbyshire*
*Devon*
*Dorset*
*Durham*
*Suffolk*
*Sussex*
*Gloucestershire*
*Hampshire*
*Herefordshire*
*Hertfordshire*
*Kent*
*Lancashire*
*Leicestershire*
*Lincolnshire*
*Merseyside*
*Middlesex*
*Norfolk*
*Northamptonshire*
*Northumberland*
*Nottinghamshire*
*Oxfordshire*
*Shropshire*
*Somerset*
*Staffordshie*
*Surrey*
*Sussex*
*Warwickshire*
*Wiltshire*
*Worcestershire*
*Yorkshire*

Maybe too many counties if each one was represented.

Perhaps we could integrate some such as Avon & Somerset, The West Country (Devon & Cornwall), Put Rutland and Liecester together.
I'll let the thread run for a few days before placing interested parties in their chosen county.
Members from *Scotland*, *Ireland* and *Wales* are welcome,


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

This looks like it could be a great mega meet for next year. I think people will have to just take the initiative and organise a team for their chosen county with it being teams of 4, some people may miss out. Like has been said already neighbouring counties can always join forces to make a team if you are struggling for numbers. I will take the lead with my team so far, anyone else from the county to make up the team?

LEICESTERSHIRE

Madadey
Crow
Region3


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 30, 2012)

Possibly regional might work out better?

e.g.

East Midlands
East of England
Greater London
North East England
North West England
South East England
South West England
West Midlands
Yorkshire and the Humber
Scotland
Ireland
Wales


----------



## Wayman (Nov 30, 2012)

ill come down if i can get a team

NE England
Durham
Yorkshire
Northumberland
put me in any of the above


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Possibly regional might work out better?

e.g.

East Midlands
East of England
Greater London
North East England
North West England
South East England
South West England
West Midlands
Yorkshire and the Humber
Scotland
Ireland
Wales
		
Click to expand...

I think however you sort it people will miss out, just like on every other meet. It is just how it is...


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 30, 2012)

Warwickshire for me please - just got back onto the forum after a short break - I like the sound of this type of meet


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Warwickshire for me please - just got back onto the forum after a short break - I like the sound of this type of meet
		
Click to expand...

Warwickshire so far.

Quinn
Fish
Sweatysock14


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I think however you sort it people will miss out, just like on every other meet. It is just how it is...

Click to expand...

Dont see why anyone has to miss out personally, if they want to come then they should and should be fitted into a team, doesnt matter if some teams are counties some are regions some are countries some places need twinning for the day etc etc


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

fundy said:



			Dont see why anyone has to miss out personally, if they want to come then they should and should be fitted into a team, doesnt matter if some teams are counties some are regions some are countries some places need twinning for the day etc etc
		
Click to expand...

NOt saying that people have to miss out, but it is like any other meet you can only have so many places available for players. People do have options when seeing what team to play for. I myself play golf in Lincolnshire but I was born and bread in Leicestershire, so could play for either county or an East Midlands team. People are welcome to put there team together how ever they feel. If it is by region or county then that is fine. If people want to have one from their home city then it does not matter. If the lads from Scotland want to get a team Scotland together then go for it, at the end of the day it is about having an enjoyable meet. It's just that this one is going to be based in teams of a geographical nature for something a bit different.

Me and Rob had a quick chat after this starting to evolve from the other thread that people had started to challenge neighbouring counties on. So we thought we would use the date he had booked at Coventry and have a team competition that is based on a bit of geographical rivalry for a laugh.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 30, 2012)

I can see both view points but when it comes to it with the potential of 10 teams that's 40 players there won't be many left out if any, take Hillside this years mega meet was lots and lots of interest but only 35 actually made it with work school family commitments you never find a date or place to suit all just got to get best got which this seems to be so far. Good luck with the quest and comp lads!


----------



## Fader (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll happily represent Kent or South East of England.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 30, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			This looks like it could be a great mega meet for next year. I think people will have to just take the initiative and organise a team for their chosen county with it being teams of 4, some people may miss out. Like has been said already neighbouring counties can always join forces to make a team if you are struggling for numbers. I will take the lead with my team so far, anyone else from the county to make up the team?

LEICESTERSHIRE

Madadey
Crow
Region3
		
Click to expand...

As a Rutlander at heart I am happy to be re-annexed to Leicestershire (if the locals find out I will be shot). Will check I can get the time off but cannot book it until 3rd January but otherwise happy to make up the team.


----------



## wookie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hampshire hacker available here!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2012)

What's Coventry GC like?  I'm a bit of a golf snob you know, only play top tracks


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 30, 2012)

It regulary holds open qualifiers, so should be in its best condition at the end of June, the website can be found in the first post of this thread.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 30, 2012)

Even though I am going to be an ex hampshire resident and future Cambridgeshire resident I would like to represent my home county of Lincolnshire. I expect Cambs will fill up quickly and as far as I know only Bob, Hickoryshaft and I are regulars from that area.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Even though I am going to be an ex hampshire resident and future Cambridgeshire resident I would like to represent my home county of Lincolnshire. I expect Cambs will fill up quickly and as far as I know only Bob, Hickoryshaft and I are regulars from that area.
		
Click to expand...

There are others from Lincolnshire. GB77 plays in Lincs I am from Lincs also but playing for my home county of Leicestershire. WestyP is another Lincs player so you could probably get a team together quite quickly.
.


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2012)

Warwickshire is complete :thup:

Quinn
Fish
Sweatysock14 						
Wrighty1874

Now that's what you call a team :fore:

Bring it on, who wants some......


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

Fish said:



			Warwickshire is complete :thup:

Quinn
Fish
Sweatysock14                         
Wrighty1874

Now that's what you call a team :fore:

Bring it on, who wants some......
		
Click to expand...

MAdadey
Crow
Region3
GB72

we are ready for you bigboy....:cheers:


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers Fish. 

I'll play for any team that covers the Coventry area, born and bred.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

Right everyone been getting my head together with throttle over this. This is what we have come up with:

Your team must be based around either where you were born or where you play your golf. So that can either be your town, county, region or even country to make it easier for the Scots and Irish to put a team in.

It will be 36 holes. Individual medal in the morning, best 3 of 4 cards counting towards your team. 4BBB medal in the afternoon 3/4 handicap. Both scores to count to towards the team total. 

We will be looking at giving out prizes for the best individual nett and gross in the morning, with the best nett and gross in the afternoon also receiving a prize. The main prize will be going to the team with the best accumulative score of the morning and afternoons golf, along with the bragging rights of your county being the best on the forum.

So get your teams in, this should be a cracking day.


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Your team must be based around either where you were born or where you play your golf.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine, we all play in Warwickshire.

Quinn (North Warwickshire GC)
Fish (Kenilworth)
Sweatysock14 						(Nuneaton)
Wrighty1874 (Kenilworth)


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

Teams entered so far:

Leicestershire: Madadey, Region3, Crow and GB72
Warwickshire: Fish, Quinn, Sweatysock14 and Wrighty1874


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Right everyone been getting my head together with throttle over this. This is what we have come up with:

Your team must be based around either where you were born or where you play your golf. So that can either be your town, county, region or even country to make it easier for the Scots and Irish to put a team in.

It will be 36 holes. Individual medal in the morning, best 3 of 4 cards counting towards your team. 4BBB medal in the afternoon 3/4 handicap. Both scores to count to towards the team total. 

We will be looking at giving out prizes for the best individual nett and gross in the morning, with the best nett and gross in the afternoon also receiving a prize. The main prize will be going to the team with the best accumulative score of the morning and afternoons golf, along with the bragging rights of your county being the best on the forum.

So get your teams in, this should be a cracking day.
		
Click to expand...

36 holes medal? seriously? for a fun forum meet with a range of handicaps? make it stableford so it is fully inclusive and so that one hole early doesnt ruin someones round/day. 

Also one small observation but the more rules you keep making the more people you may well be putting off. Keep it low key, get as many people as interested as you can and then sort teams out from there. Listing only the full teams entered and not all the people who have shown an interest doesnt come across that well


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2012)

Fundy does have a good point regarding making it a Stableford competition, so that will need to be changed I am thinking with hindsight. 

So far these are the people who have shown an interest:


[TABLE="class: grid, width: 20, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD]Leicestershire[/TD]
[TD]Madadey       [/TD]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]GB72              [/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Warwickshire[/TD]
[TD]Full_Throttle[/TD]
[TD]Sweatysock14[/TD]
[TD]Wrighty1874[/TD]
[TD]Quinn[/TD]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cambridgeshire[/TD]
[TD]Viscount17[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Herts[/TD]
[TD]Rickg[/TD]
[TD]GIBBO[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Berks[/TD]
[TD]Sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Lancs[/TD]
[TD]Louise_a[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Surrey[/TD]
[TD]Oddsocks[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bucks[/TD]
[TD]Fundy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Hampshire[/TD]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## quinn (Nov 30, 2012)

Fish said:



			Warwickshire is complete :thup:

Quinn
Fish
Sweatysock14 						
Wrighty1874

Now that's what you call a team :fore:

Bring it on, who wants some......
		
Click to expand...

looking good : ) will be good to have a warm up knock on the arden.


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 30, 2012)

Under the new rules I also qualify for Sussex (all of it when I was born)


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2012)

We've picked up a hitch-hiker


----------



## Region3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Can I be shifted onto a reserve/possibles list please?

I have no idea how much holiday I'm going to need next year for other things so don't want to use any yet if I can help it. Sorry.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 5, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Your team must be based around either where you were born or where you play your golf.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone started an Abu Dhabi team yet? 

Shame it's a weekday I'll be running short of holidays by then!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 5, 2012)

Potentially very interested (mainly depending on whether or not the money can be paid after Crimbo!!!). Currently residing in London/Middlesex but from Lancashire, happy to represent either!


----------



## PieMan (Dec 5, 2012)

Would've loved to have put myself down for the Herts team, but the date doesn't work for me unfortunately. Will be a cracking day though for everyone playing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2012)

Born a Londoner, lived in Surrey so prepared to pin my allegiance to either of those to fill gaps


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pieman.... we need you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 6, 2012)

Im still for Lincs or Cambs, whoever needs me the most!


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2012)

As we now have 5 for Warwickshire I'm happy to help out another area that needs another bod.

I'm a Londoner, born Greenwich and brought up in West Hampstead before moving to Coventry so any Southerners want me, I'm available.

Form an orderly queue


----------



## Yerman (Dec 8, 2012)

Definitely interested, Ireland or North west England whichever gets the short straw.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2012)

This thread has been running for two weeks and so far we have the following that have shown an interest.

*WARWICKSHIRE*
quinn, fish, sweatysock41, wrighty1874, full_throttle

*HERTFORDSHIRE*
rickg, gibbo

*BERKSHIRE*
sawtooth, homerjsimpson

*BUCKINGHAMSHIRE*
fundy

*CAMBRIDGESHIRE*
viscount17

*LEICESTERSHIRE*
madadey, cow, gb72

*NORTH EAST* (Durham, Tyne & Wear etc etc)
wayman

*KENT*
fader

*HAMPSHIRE*
wookie

*SURREY*
swinger

*LINCOLNSHIRE*
scienceboy

*MIDDLESEX*
jimbob.someroo

*NORTH WEST*(Lancashire, Cumbria, Merseyside etc etc)
yerman


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't be shy folks, if your county is not represented you can be fittted into a regional team. Ideally I would like to be able to get a minimum of 40 golfers, thus making 10 teams.

Details of the day can be found in the first post of this thread


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Don't be shy folks, if your county is not represented you can be fittted into a regional team. Ideally I would like to be able to get a minimum of 40 golfers, thus making 10 teams./QUOTE]

I probably should be batting for Cambridgeshire now, will make travel easier for home games! Also that means we will be one step closer to a team of 4! Of course if Cambs gets overloaded Lincs is my other option.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Yerman (Dec 12, 2012)

Have you missed off Louise_a for the North-West?


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2012)

* NORTHWEST*
yerman, louise_a


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 12, 2012)

Full throttle can take my place in the Warwickshire team. Can't justify Â£70 to play a course next door to my club,that I can play for Â£20 odd with my union card.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 13, 2012)

Come on Berkshire your county needs you !!!


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wanted to bump this in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Fader (Jan 3, 2013)

Any Kent lads want to help me out, this could get lonely taking one for our team!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 3, 2013)

Pencil me for Berkshire. but like a lot of others, work, kids, life may get in the way.. but i will stick in my diary for now!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice one Rooter, we only need another from Berkshire to make up the team.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll stick my hand up for the northeast....................... providing Wayman doesn't mind a boring old fat coffin dodger


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2013)

Fader said:



			Any Kent lads want to help me out, this could get lonely taking one for our team!
		
Click to expand...

Fader I'm right on the Kent border if you get stuck let me know


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry fader, myself and scottjd are ready to represent south east London or surrey, so come on made who's up for a match


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 4, 2013)

Despite the title this doesn't have to be a county competition. We could play as pairs, fourballs  and I can even inquire about going out in 3balls if needed. 
I have the date guaranteed until the end of the month. If there is still siffixient interest I will start asking for deposits, which will as usual become non refundable once the golf club have been paid.


----------



## moogie (Jan 12, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			I'll stick my hand up for the northeast....................... providing Wayman doesn't mind a boring old fat coffin dodger
		
Click to expand...


I will put my name in hat for the ''North East''  too,  with Wayman and Hobbit


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 28, 2013)

bumped to see if there is any more interest, as deposits will have to be taken soon


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not available for this date now due to other commitments


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2013)

Make me a provisional for herts please.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2013)

I need to pull out. Anyone joing the Berks team in my place can only make it stronger


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 10, 2013)

Not much interest in this. I have had contact from the club and they are turning down other socety bookings to keep the date open for us. 

I think this should be knocked on the head, and I will try and organise a weekend at Woodhall spa for April 2014 instead.

Your thoughts are welcome


----------



## Yerman (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to see it fold but appreciate the effort mate, will look forward to 2014.


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for your efforts Rob, be happy to try and get a hit there at some point in the year if you fancy it, even if just a 4 ball


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2013)

Hats off for making a big effort to get a meet organised, its no easy task! I would of been on this like a shot but the date was no good. Course looks lovely.


----------



## Fozzie (Feb 10, 2013)

Only caught up on this thread today. A shame really as I would have happily put myself up for either Essex or Herts. Would definitely be interested for 2014. Woodhall Spa (Hotchkin) is one of my favourite courses.


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2013)

Great effort Rob but I think the organising of several teams of players, who don't see each other more than a couple of times a year at best, was too big a task.

It's hard enough organising a straight meet with all the drop-outs that can't be avoided without the headache of then re-arranging teams.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll ask a mod to close this thread, thanks to those who showed an interest I'm sorry it did not take off.

Coventry GC do county card rates, so it may be possible to get a few of us more local together for a knock when the weather is kinder


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I'll ask a mod to close this thread, thanks to those who showed an interest I'm sorry it did not take off.

Coventry GC do county card rates, so it may be possible to get a few of us more local together for a knock when the weather is kinder
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to derail but this thread is probably closing soon anyways. What is a county card and how do they work? Keep seeing people mentioning them.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2013)

You can get one from your club Scott, they only cost Â£10 and you get cheap green fees at other clubs, within the couty and in a lot of other counties too.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2013)

louise_a said:



			You can get one from your club Scott, they only cost Â£10 and you get cheap green fees at other clubs, within the couty and in a lot of other counties too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Louise! I will have to have a look into that, sounds good


----------



## MetalMickie (Feb 10, 2013)

louise_a said:



			You can get one from your club Scott, they only cost Â£10 and you get cheap green fees at other clubs, within the couty and in a lot of other counties too.
		
Click to expand...

But beware not all county unions have these arrangements. For example Leics & Rutland GU do not have county cards.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 10, 2013)

Makes sense tbh as Herts had a great team so no point anyone else making the trip 

this is deffo something we should do though, a few quid for an awesome day & banter/bragging rights is priceless


----------

